# Europa League 03 Oct



## OddsPoster (Sep 25, 2013)

03 Oct 2013 - Group Stage


16:00 Anzhi - Tottenham 6.17 4.00 1.51 17 
16:00 Kuban - Valencia 2.90 3.29 2.33 17 
16:00 Rubin Kazan - Waregem 1.45 4.12 6.85 17 
16:00 Shakhtar Karagandy - Maccabi Haifa 3.26 3.29 2.14 17 
17:00 AZ Alkmaar - PAOK 1.98 3.33 3.71 16 
17:00 Genk - Thun 1.76 3.53 4.42 15 
17:00 Legia - Apollon Limassol 1.52 3.90 6.19 16 
17:00 Liberec - Estoril 1.80 3.49 4.30 15 
17:00 Lyon - Guimaraes 1.55 3.89 5.65 16 
17:00 Rapid Vienna - Dinamo Kiev 3.34 3.30 2.11 16 
17:00 Rijeka - Betis 4.66 3.57 1.72 15 
17:00 Sevilla - Freiburg 1.51 3.89 6.27 16 
17:00 Trabzonspor - Lazio 2.81 3.26 2.42 16 
17:00 Tromso - Sheriff Tiraspol 2.12 3.33 3.33 16 
19:05 APOEL - Eintracht Frankfurt 3.53 3.33 2.03 15 
19:05 Dnipro - Fiorentina 2.31 3.32 2.93 16 
19:05 Bordeaux - Maccabi Tel Aviv 1.91 3.41 3.88 15 
19:05 Ch. Odessa - PSV 2.96 3.27 2.31 16 
19:05 Elfsborg - St. Liege 3.02 3.31 2.26 16 
19:05 Esbjerg - Salzburg 3.17 3.39 2.16 16 
19:05 Ferreira - Pandurii 2.04 3.32 3.51 16 
19:05 Ludogorets - D. Zagreb 2.21 3.31 3.11 16 
19:05 Swansea - St. Gallen 1.41 4.36 7.27 16 
19:05 Wigan - Maribor 1.57 3.71 5.96 16


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 2, 2013)

SEVILLA – FREIBURG: PREDICTIONS    

Sevilla have not had the greatest of starts to La Liga and are sitting in 15th after only 1 win in 7 games. In Europe Sevilla have hit top form with 5 wins from 5. Twenty goals scored and only 3 conceded show the drop in class in Europa League means they are hammering the opposition. Sevilla have showed signs over the last few weeks of finally gelling after blooding an entirely different squad to last year. The opened up the group stages with a deserved 2-1 away win in Estoril.

Frieburg have had a dismal start to the Bundesliga. Without a win in seven games they have 3 draws and 4 defeats. Eight scored but 17 conceded show they have severe problems at the back. They did grab a 1-1 home draw against Bayern Munich though, it was a rotated Bayern but still a great result. In gameweek 1 Freiburg raced to a 2-0 lead of Slovan Liberec but somehow conspired to concede after having Karim Guede sent off. The Slovakian sits this out suspended.

SEVILLA – FREIBURG: BETTING TIPS

Over 2.5 Goals is the standout bet here amongst two sides who cannot keep a clean sheet and who both favour attacking as the best form of defence. Goals have rained in for Sevilla who are capable of covering the spread themselves.

Back Over 2.5 goals at 1.75 with Ladbrokes.

Sevilla should have this game wrapped up and the home win looks a good banker bet.

Take 1.40 on Sevilla at Ladbrokes.


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 2, 2013)

WIGAN – MARIBOR: PREDICTIONS

Wigan have not had the greatest of starts to life in England Championship and currently sit in 15th with 3 wins, 2 draws and 3 defeats.  Wigan do have a quality squad and should be able to move up the table as they do have two games in hand. In Europe so far Wigan have a creditable draw away at Zulte Waregem.

Maribor opened up with a perfect start to SNL 1 with 6 wins from 6.  However over the last few weeks things have gone wrong for the Champions. Extra games in Europe seem to be hindering them and they not managed a win in four games now. In Europe so far they have played 6 Champions League matches (Getting past Birkirkara and APOEL before losing twice to Plzen) and 1 Europa League match (Hammered 5-2 at home to Rubin Kazan)

WIGAN – MARIBOR: BETTING TIPS

This game looks a nailed on home victory, Wigan are more than capable of beating a limited Slovenian side. The home price has collapsed over the last day or so but the win looks assured.

Back Wigan at 1.62 with Paddy Power.

Goals look very likely here as Maribor seem to be struggling badly at the back, 10 conceded in the last 4 matches and 5 in the 1st match day at home to Rubin.

Back Over 2.5 goals at 1.83 with Paddy Power.


----------



## bestbets (Oct 3, 2013)

With such a wide range of teams battling it out in the Europa League, there always seems to be goals. This Both Teams to Score Betting Tip give odds of just over 10/1 with Ladbrokes.
Both Teams to Score Betting Tip:

Kuban v Valencia 17/20;

Starting with a 5PM game from Russia as Kuban face Valencia. Both of these teams have been leaking goals for fun this season and that is why they are here. Kuban have kept just one clean sheet in their last eight matches while Valencia have kept just two in their last seven. However at home this season four of Kuban’s seven matches have seen both sides score while two of Valencia’s three away games have seen the same result. Both these sides struggle to keep clean sheets as we saw when Valencia took on Swansea. With this in mind both of them should have no problem scoring past the other.

Sevilla v Freiburg 20/21:

Sticking with Spanish sides and this time Sevilla. Eight of Sevilla’s ten matches this season have seen both teams score. Nineteen goals have gone in in their last five matches and at home this season four of their five matches have seen both teams score. Eight of Freiburg’s nine games this season have seen both sides net with them conceding in every match, only not scoring against Dortmund at the weekend. They have scored and leaked goals for fun with eighteen in their four away Bundesliga matches. With two sides scoring and conceding for fun, this game is hard to ignore.

Dnipro v Fiorentina 4/5:

To the Ukraine now and a Dnipro side who have scored in 21 consecutive matches going back to last season. Six of Fiorentina’s last nine matches have seen both teams score and away from home three of their four games have seen both teams score. Both of these score goals and Fiorentina should be good enough to get past Dnipro so I fancy this one to see both sides score.

Esbjerg v Red Bull Salzburg 4/7:

Esjberg matches have seen both teams score in six consecutive matches with twenty four goals flying in in the process. At home both teams have scored in seven of their last eight matches. Both teams have scored in Salzburg’s last three matches and five of their last seven on the road. With Esjberg leaking goals so badly, it only makes sense that both teams should score here while both are hitting the back of the net. 

Odds: 10/1 Ladbrokes


----------



## PickRadar.com (Oct 3, 2013)

I've had a bet on Dnipro at 2.05+. There have been many evidences that the Italian sides do not take this competition very seriously.


----------

